# Duke



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duke has come such a long way from the pictures you posted of him in your original thread.

He looks fantastic, great to hear he's doing so well.
These "Old Golds" are so very special.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Your 2 dogs are absolutely beautiful. Duke looks like a very happy, sell taken boy.
Way to go; you're all lucky you found each other.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, love seeing happy old gold


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

In addition to his regimen of Rimadyl, Wellactin, Adequan injections, Dasuquin, and thyroid meds, Duke also gets laser therapy to help w/ his spondylosis & arthritis in his hips/knees. Of all the supplements, the laser has worked wonders for his mobility. His mind isn't slowing down one iota so I am thankful, I've found (and have ready access to) this treatment which is helping his body to keep up.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You are taking such amazing, admirable care of Duke! Thank you so much!!


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Holy man he looks SOOOO much like my boy Lucky!! Lucky is about to turn 11 and also gets laser therapy for his arthritis! It has worked wonders  Also, incase you didn't know, Dasuquin now has an advances formula, just released earlier this year. Its shown to have a 30% increase in mobility over the regular dasuquin. Worth taking a look!


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

One more thing, is that a doggie stroller? If so can you inform me of the make and model? I have been looking for one for big dogs with no success.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Wishing Duke all the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

I am so glad DUKE and you found one another! You are perfect together.
Duke sure is a well traveled dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duke looks fantastic SheetsSM, glad to hear the laser treatments are helping him so much.

*LUCKYme*, you're Lucky is beautiful, he reminds me a lot of my Bridge boy. 

I'm going to be switching to the new Dasuquin Advanced when I finish my current bottle of Dasuquin, I'm hearing great things about it. 

One of our members-Sally's mom is a Vet and she is giving the Advanced formula to her Senior(s) and is seeing great results, she's had some very positive things to say about it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

LUCKYme said:


> One more thing, is that a doggie stroller? If so can you inform me of the make and model? I have been looking for one for big dogs with no success.


Checkout amazon.com, they have a variety that would be golden worthy. The stroller in the pic actually belongs to my friend's maltese. While it was able to hold Duke, it was definitely too short for him to be able to lay down in.

I think golden mum on here bought a stroller for her boy so he could continue his nature walks.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

LUCKYme said:


> Holy man he looks SOOOO much like my boy Lucky!! Lucky is about to turn 11 and also gets laser therapy for his arthritis! It has worked wonders  Also, incase you didn't know, Dasuquin now has an advances formula, just released earlier this year. Its shown to have a 30% increase in mobility over the regular dasuquin. Worth taking a look!


Luck is one handsome fellow, love those sugar faces! Thanks for the heads up on the Dasuquin, wasn't aware of the advanced formula.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

SheetsSM said:


> Luck is one handsome fellow, love those sugar faces! Thanks for the heads up on the Dasuquin, wasn't aware of the advanced formula.


Not a problem it has worked very well for Lucky! I also just went on amazon and purchased the Doggyride Novel! I can't wait to use it and I also added the bike trailer conversion set. Hoping he enjoys it


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Had the honor of walking w/ Duke at this year's Parade of Rescues at the National Specialty in Wilmington OH. Simply put, I love this boy & don't know how I am so fortunate to spend my life w/ this fellow!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I think you two were just meant to be together. So good to see an old gold out and about loving life,


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a beautiful soul.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

What a sweet handsome boy.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Beautiful sugar face with a happy smile. You made us all happy showing us Duke´s photo. Thanks.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a special boy, he is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is looking great. Looks like he has a great life and lots of love.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My sweet, sweet boy, the center of my universe is gone...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. He had such a wonderful life with you and I have no doubt he knew how much you loved him. The old gold do that, though - wrap themselves around your soul.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Duke. He had a wonderful life with you....


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

My thoughts are with you. Stay strong. Rest in peace sweet sweet Duke.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Duke. It's so very hard, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SheetsSM*

SheetsSM: I am SO SORRY ABOUT Duke! He knew he was loved.
I know my Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added Duke's name to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry about Duke. A life well lived, I think.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry I'm just now seeing this. 

I am so sorry for your loss of Duke, what a beautiful precious boy he was. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I started reading this thread and feeling so happy because of how happy Duke looked and how gorgeous he is. Now I'm sad as I just read about his passing. I'm very very sorry for your loss of such a beautiful boy. Agnes


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry..


----------

